

Celebrating 10 years of Kettle coding - mooreds
http://www.ibridge.be/?p=211

======
crorella
I love Kettle and I think Matt has done a really good job over this years.
Kettle (or PDI) is now a widely used ETL tool with advanced Big Data
functionalities and strong community behind it.

